
Yahoo's Last Move at Growing a Media Empire: A New Sports Magazine - raphar
http://www.fastcompany.com/1716788/new-sports-magazine-is-yahoos-latest-stab-at-growing-a-media-empire
======
bretthellman
If only Y! could do something really well. They keep adding "stuff" which is
just making that less likely from ever happening.

